# Blood in my Does Urine



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

For about a week now I have been finding blood colored pee on and off every one has been acting normal no blood on pooch's. I thought maybe something wrong with one of the chickens, but then today I saw my 2 year old doe pee and it was dark red. Great :GAAH: 
Her kids are 8weeks old and are in the weaning process right. She is acting totally normal. I looked up what might be the cause and it looks like I'll have to take her to a vet because their are so many different things it could be. Although, one person said that copper poison can cause this and I gave her some copper rods 2 1/2 weeks ago.... liver fluke was another cause, and then there's the chance it could be an infection. I just pray this isn't going to cost me an arm & leg. 
Does anybody else have any I dea what can be causing this? I won't be able to take her to a vet till after this weekend :sigh:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Urine/kidney infections can cause this, though I would think the goat would be acting "off" and have a temp. Did you take her temp? I was not aware of copper poison causing bleeding, but interesting that you gave her rods. When was she last wormed? Bright red would indicate fresh blood.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm...I have heard of Does getting urinary stones...they will pass them... unlike the bucks...that cannot...might be that.... 

Also... has she been give vit B or anything that can make her urine orange like?


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope, she is totally normal which is why it took me so long to figure out who it was coming from. She hasn't had anything other then grain & plenty of grass to eat.
It's weird, I would think she would act a little off, because all (that I could find) the reasons that would cause it sound like they would make her feel not so good.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

Well, her pee is back to normal. I'm stumped, I have no idea what has caused this whole thing, but I'm glad whatever it was her body fixed it self or at least I hope it did...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is good news... :thumb: 
It could of been a urinary stone...that possibly made her bleed until it passed.... if she has no more blood....and isn't sick... I really think ..that is what it could of been..... Just watch her for a little while.... :hug:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Good to hear!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad she is better! Did she happen to eat mistletoe? That can cause red urine.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Hmm...that's odd. I'm glad she's back to normal though! :thumb:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

It could have been something she ate, I just don't know what. :shrug: ...none of the others got it and they all eat in the same areas. No, mistletoe around here.
It may not have been blood, but it did look like it. There was a towel, that I left in the barn, that fell on the floor the one day and the pee that got on it was red...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Over drinking can cause blood in the urine


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Eating buttercups can cause red urine also.


----------



## bosspaso (Apr 13, 2015)

I have an 9 year old Dwarf Pygmy nanny She has had injuries in the past due to being kickled by a mule (more than 2 years ago) Yesterday we trimmed hoofs and gave cdt shot. She didnt breed last year so no kids. Today I noticed dark red urine. Temp is 102.8. Because she is crippled she has the run of our place. So fresh water, all the grass, sm amount of med food and free choice mineral. Can afford vet until the first. IV got Penn in Fridge. Have not given yet. Need advice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What plants are in the area she can eat?


----------



## bosspaso (Apr 13, 2015)

I don't think its anything in the grass. I've got 8 others that have been on my yard late spring and during day times all summer. She is the only one I don't put up. Its mostly Crab grass, I don't know the other grasses. Its a 2 Acer area


----------



## bosspaso (Apr 13, 2015)

bare with me my tablet, keeps jumping back to google. I had from 4 goats in my yard for the last year. Only the 8 since late spring


----------

